

Watch how quick it is to vote in the most advanced democracy on earth, Estonia - jkaljundi
http://venturebeat.com/2015/02/21/watch-how-quick-it-is-to-vote-in-the-most-advanced-democracy-on-earth-estonia/

======
bewo001
from the 31C3 conference presentation summary:

"This makes the security of Estonia's Internet voting system of interest to
technologists and citizens the world over. Over the past year, I helped lead
the first rigorous, independent security evaluation of the system, based on
election observation, code review, and laboratory testing. The findings are
alarming: there are staggering gaps in Estonia's procedural and operational
security, and the architecture of the system leaves it open to cyberattacks
from foreign powers. Our investigation confirmed the viability of these
attacks in the lab, but the Estonian government has chosen to downplay them.
We urgently recommend that Estonia discontinue use of the system before the
country suffers a major attack"

[http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6344_-_en_-_...](http://media.ccc.de/browse/congress/2014/31c3_-_6344_-_en_-
_saal_1_-_201412281400_-_security_analysis_of_estonia_s_internet_voting_system_-
_j_alex_halderman.html#video)

~~~
jkaljundi
Rather read [https://www.ria.ee/e-voting-is-too-
secure/](https://www.ria.ee/e-voting-is-too-secure/) and
[http://estonianworld.com/security/attacks-estonias-e-
voting-...](http://estonianworld.com/security/attacks-estonias-e-voting-
political-rather-technical/)

